# How many bows do most girls have?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

someone very graciously sent me some beautiful, hand made bows- about 30! Plus I ordered some barrettes and clips, in addition- thanks to Des.... but now I think I'm going _*bow crazy*_ (saw Marj's site and am like a kid in a candy shop. wow!). My husband thinks I'm crazy (and frankly is probably worried! lol!) because he thinks it's enough already. He doesn't understand, evidently.

So just wondering- on average- how many bows do you have for your little girl or boy?

I won't be buying dresses- only some sweaters/coats for winter time here, but for some reason, I really have this fascination for bows!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree, it can become a habit! Lol! They are beautiful and you were right, like candy, but not fattening!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I take back the dresses part- I just saw some really pretty ones and thought "goodness- I have to have that". 
Who am I becoming??!! (that's something my husband is about to ask, I'm sure!). I'm going to try and resist on the dresses, but I can't on the bows. 

Is it okay/normal/a bit too many to have like 60 bows??


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't think there is such a thing as too many bows.  I'm sure there are some that will pop in here and agree with me and possibly post photos as evidence.  At 60 bows I'd say you've got a good start.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you can have as many bows as you want!!! My daughter and son in law think it is crazy that I dress CeeCee and Rain up....... It is just for me and I adore it. Maybe I did not get over my doll phase as a little girl. Come to think of it, Heather did not play with all the dolls I bought for her when she was young!!! LOL~~~~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have more bows than many do, but I've collected for probably 20 yrs. now. I have NEVER
counted them for fear I will be committed.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

There is no limit period! And besides that you do have to have at least one for every day of the month and double :tender: that as you have to have a spare in case that one you love gets destroyed, lost or just plain gone. You also have to have some for each holiday and event and whatever you think deems one or :wub2: two you don't know you may want two topnots that day. I even saw one with one on the tail of a malt to match the topnot. :Sooo cute: Sooooo tell your husband it is better to buy a little bow or two then buying those designer shoes and purses.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 31 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824395


> There is no limit period! And besides that you do have to have at least one for every day of the month and double :tender: that as you have to have a spare in case that one you love gets destroyed, lost or just plain gone. You also have to have some for each holiday and event and whatever you think deems one or :wub2: two you don't know you may want two topnots that day. I even saw one with one on the tail of a malt to match the topnot. :Sooo cute: Sooooo tell your husband it is better to buy a little bow or two then buying those designer shoes and purses. [/B]


LOL! I like the way you think!  
Thank you!

PS- and I have to get a red/white/blue for 4th of July (for my country) and then its also for July 14th- Bastille Day for my husband's country- luckily they're the same colors! LOL! But he did think this was cute.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol a room full lol we have a ton of bows probably about 10 bins full and 5 ribbons full -- hey let your hubby know my husband thinks he is lucky as we have a full wardrobe too so he is getting off cheap lollll 

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 31 2009, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824311


> someone very graciously sent me some beautiful, hand made bows- about 30! Plus I ordered some barrettes and clips, in addition- thanks to Des.... but now I think I'm going _*bow crazy*_ (saw Marj's site and am like a kid in a candy shop. wow!). My husband thinks I'm crazy (and frankly is probably worried! lol!) because he thinks it's enough already. He doesn't understand, evidently.
> 
> So just wondering- on average- how many bows do you have for your little girl or boy?
> 
> I won't be buying dresses- only some sweaters/coats for winter time here, but for some reason, I really have this fascination for bows![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that is so funny as my dad said the same thing - what you did not have enough dolls when you were younger you have to dress your dogs now lolllll


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 31 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824378


> I think you can have as many bows as you want!!! My daughter and son in law think it is crazy that I dress CeeCee and Rain up....... It is just for me and I adore it. Maybe I did not get over my doll phase as a little girl. Come to think of it, Heather did not play with all the dolls I bought for her when she was young!!! LOL~~~~[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol 60 is a good start tell him -- also be thankful you do not have a bed fetish too lolll it is doggies r us over here 


QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 31 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824321


> I take back the dresses part- I just saw some really pretty ones and thought "goodness- I have to have that".
> Who am I becoming??!! (that's something my husband is about to ask, I'm sure!). I'm going to try and resist on the dresses, but I can't on the bows.
> 
> Is it okay/normal/a bit too many to have like 60 bows??[/B]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Bows and barrette's are like diamonds - never too many! I would buy Star ribbons, bows, and other cute things for his hair whenever I saw them. Unfortunately, (or not) I wasn't aware of this site until after Star's passing or I would have been Marj's #1 customer! But Marj, when I have another one or two, watch out, we'll be giving the postal service a real workout! :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Aug 31 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824434


> Bows and barrette's are like diamonds - never too many![/B]


LOL! I'm going to have to borrow your line and tell him this. So funny.

I don't have 60 yet, but only about 35 or so- maybe 40. But I've picked out about 20 from Marj's site (I downsized the original number to 20- just the ones I really need!). Bisou doesn't even know what she's in for, once she actually has enough hair on her pretty little head. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bows are like shoes....can you ever really have too many? :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A girl must have a bow for every mood! Abbey couldn't wear a pretty pink bow if she's feeling alittle crazy....that would have to be a bold red or purple! We also have bows to match all her clothes.

now I'm starting Ava's collection as her's need to be smaller. :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I've never counted but I would say that my girls easily have 200+ plus. I knew getting a Maltese that I was going to put bows in it's hair. I said that I wasn't going to be "one of those people who dresses up their dogs"....I do now and I love it. I love putting cute dresses on my girls with matching bows! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is not even 4 months old yet but he has over 100 bows plus more on the way from Marj!! :shocked: 

I won't be buying clothes for him but I have a bow problem - I'm a bowaholic!!!!!!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

too many bows???? :smrofl: No such thing....and no such thing as too many pretty dresses!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is my favorite 4th of july bow - we just got it and it is GORGEOUS 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BryanCollege...&id=8302780



QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 31 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824405


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 31 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824395





> There is no limit period! And besides that you do have to have at least one for every day of the month and double :tender: that as you have to have a spare in case that one you love gets destroyed, lost or just plain gone. You also have to have some for each holiday and event and whatever you think deems one or :wub2: two you don't know you may want two topnots that day. I even saw one with one on the tail of a malt to match the topnot. :Sooo cute: Sooooo tell your husband it is better to buy a little bow or two then buying those designer shoes and purses. [/B]


LOL! I like the way you think!  
Thank you!

PS- and I have to get a red/white/blue for 4th of July (for my country) and then its also for July 14th- Bastille Day for my husband's country- luckily they're the same colors! LOL! But he did think this was cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think Boo & Hannah have about 75 between them both. I'm not a real bowaholic,but I do enjoy buying pretty bows occasionally. Hannah has lots of little hairclips too,so neither of them are deprived.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

the only bows my girls have are gifts from my sm friends ..some are broken i have kept these too ..oh how i envy you all as i can honestly say at the minute about 2.. :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:smrofl: :rofl: :smrofl: :rofl: :smrofl: :rofl: :smrofl: :rofl: :smrofl: :rofl: :smrofl: :rofl: 




Over 300


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree that you can never have too many bows. I did finally count my two dogs' bows the other day and they have almost 400! :shocked:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 31 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824570


> here is my favorite 4th of july bow - we just got it and it is GORGEOUS
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BryanCollege...&id=8302780
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 31 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824395





> There is no limit period! And besides that you do have to have at least one for every day of the month and double :tender: that as you have to have a spare in case that one you love gets destroyed, lost or just plain gone. You also have to have some for each holiday and event and whatever you think deems one or :wub2: two you don't know you may want two topnots that day. I even saw one with one on the tail of a malt to match the topnot. :Sooo cute: Sooooo tell your husband it is better to buy a little bow or two then buying those designer shoes and purses. [/B]


LOL! I like the way you think!  
Thank you!

PS- and I have to get a red/white/blue for 4th of July (for my country) and then its also for July 14th- Bastille Day for my husband's country- luckily they're the same colors! LOL! But he did think this was cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's one of my favs as well! Lacy's mommy made that!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not really a bowaholic, but Gigi is more a fashionista, but she has a matching bow to every outfit. I think I have an addiction to buying things for Gigi. :brownbag: Those pretty little bows need a pretty dress to match right?...


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 31 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824651


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 31 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824570





> here is my favorite 4th of july bow - we just got it and it is GORGEOUS
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BryanCollege...&id=8302780
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 31 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824395





> There is no limit period! And besides that you do have to have at least one for every day of the month and double :tender: that as you have to have a spare in case that one you love gets destroyed, lost or just plain gone. You also have to have some for each holiday and event and whatever you think deems one or :wub2: two you don't know you may want two topnots that day. I even saw one with one on the tail of a malt to match the topnot. :Sooo cute: Sooooo tell your husband it is better to buy a little bow or two then buying those designer shoes and purses. [/B]


LOL! I like the way you think!  
Thank you!

PS- and I have to get a red/white/blue for 4th of July (for my country) and then its also for July 14th- Bastille Day for my husband's country- luckily they're the same colors! LOL! But he did think this was cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's one of my favs as well! Lacy's mommy made that! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks  My babies wore those this past 4th of July


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Perfect topic as I just received my bows I ordered from Marj. I read how wonderful reviews about her bows & now I am a big fan. They are gorgeous! Only 4 more days until I pick up my new puppy from Josymir, then I will be able to use the new bows (when her hair is long enough). Really excited.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

gorgeous pic -- i love this bow 

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 31 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824663


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 31 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824651





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 31 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824570





> here is my favorite 4th of july bow - we just got it and it is GORGEOUS
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BryanCollege...&id=8302780
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 31 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824395





> There is no limit period! And besides that you do have to have at least one for every day of the month and double :tender: that as you have to have a spare in case that one you love gets destroyed, lost or just plain gone. You also have to have some for each holiday and event and whatever you think deems one or :wub2: two you don't know you may want two topnots that day. I even saw one with one on the tail of a malt to match the topnot. :Sooo cute: Sooooo tell your husband it is better to buy a little bow or two then buying those designer shoes and purses. [/B]


LOL! I like the way you think!  
Thank you!

PS- and I have to get a red/white/blue for 4th of July (for my country) and then its also for July 14th- Bastille Day for my husband's country- luckily they're the same colors! LOL! But he did think this was cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's one of my favs as well! Lacy's mommy made that! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks  My babies wore those this past 4th of July









[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I think that if your baby let's you put bows in her hair then she should never have to wear the same bow twice!!!


----------

